# Sun Papers:  CF AWOL Cases Up Since 9-11



## The Bread Guy (13 Jul 2006)

Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act - http://www.cb-cda.gc.ca/info/act-e.html#rid-33409

http://www.edmontonsun.com/News/Canada/2006/07/13/pf-1682327.html

July 13, 2006 

*AWOL Canucks have doubled *  
By KATHLEEN HARRIS, SUN OTTAWA BUREAU

OTTAWA -- The number of Canadian soldiers who have gone absent without leave has doubled in the last six years, Sun Media has learned. 

Records obtained through access to information show 708 troops were convicted of going AWOL in 2005 - more than two times the 340 who were convicted of the offence in 2000. Numbers show a sharp rise after 2001, when the terrorist attacks in the U.S. propelled Canada's military into a more dangerous, combative role abroad. 

But the Department of National Defence insists the dramatic increase is not related to the changing military deployment. 

Spokesman Lieut. Desmond James said brass are not concerned with the rise in AWOL convictions because the numbers correlate to a general increase in new Canadian Forces recruits, and the "vast majority" are for those cutting out early or reporting late for duty. 

Charges are considered relatively minor with punishment meant to maintain "good order and discipline. You'll find that the majority of charges are the newer people who are joining," James said. 

But Steve Staples of the Polaris Institute called the numbers "astounding" and suggested they reflect a growing disillusionment among some Canadian troops. 

"The fact that it's increasing dramatically along the lines of the escalation of our involvement in Afghanistan makes sense in terms of the evolving role there, where we've moved away from traditional peacekeeping operations to real combat," he said. 

"These numbers set a context for the comments we heard recently from Cpl. (Anthony) Boneca, that he felt misled."


----------



## George Wallace (13 Jul 2006)

Slow news day.  AWOL could be a guy five minutes late for work, or a guy somewhere else on base and a supervisor being an arse and charging him for not being where "he" felt he should be.  

I really get upset though when they end it with a CHEAP SHOT at the end.  And the Press who come here and complain about our attitude to them wonder why.  This is the lack of credibility in their profession that they are building themselves, not the readership.


----------



## armyvern (13 Jul 2006)

And apparently, despite the notation in the article that these are overwhelmingly the younger/newer recruits being charged; the media has once again chosen to throw in a quote from immediately below that links this "astounding" increase to "disillusinment," "misleading," and (wait for it) the requirement to serve in war-torn Afghanistan. 

Perhaps, as pointed out earlier in the article these rates are a direct reflection of the increased number of recruits into the CF during this same time period. I'm sure that a freedom of information request (by some unbiased journalistic sources) to determine exactly how many of those charged with AWOA since Sept 2001  actually *volunteered* to serve in the CF after that very date would be very telling.

According to the quote, one is led to believe these pers were misled and had no idea that they joined the military and would possibly be required to serve in the war-torn country that is Afghanistan. Give me a break. This is more than likely the exact reason most of them joined! Funny thing it is how some pers feel that sense of duty to volunteer to serve (and possibly die) their country in increased numbers during times of conflict. This great nation of ours has a history of Military volunteerism during conflict dating even prior to the Great Wars. 

Traditional Peacekeeping Operations? Although I have served with the UN, that is far from the reason I joined the CF. I am not a 'peacekeeper;' I insist that *I am a soldier first and foremost*, a tradesman second, and a female last. The very same thing any other soldier in this great outfit will tell you. It was the very first thing they taught us on basic training. When I was sworn into the CF, I swore to serve this Country, and if necessary to give up my life in that service to Her. Obviously, I was not misled into signing on the dotted line.

We did not hear any comments about being 'misled' from Cpl Boneca (contradictory to the quote in the article) nor were any comments to that effect made by him in his published e-mails. What we did hear was the comments of his girlfriend and her father. 

Cpl Boneca has served this Nation honourably, justly and proudly as his relatives and fellow soldiers have affirmed. Would those publishing articles please refrain from allowing the linking of his ultimate sacrifice into someone's personal or political objectives or vendettas? *He has already given Canada all that he had to give; he owes Her absolutely nothing more.*


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Jul 2006)

Sementics.........and easily fixed, call it something else when its less than,say ,4 hours and then this article drops to "55 troops awol" and "653 were "late for duty".

Nothing to make a whiny story about in those stats......


----------



## North Star (13 Jul 2006)

MORE TROOPS MEANS MORE AWL: MILITARY 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The number of Canadian soldiers who have gone absent without leave has doubled in the last six years, Sun Media has learned. 

Records obtained through access to information show 708 troops were convicted of going AWL in 2005 -- more than two times the 340 who were convicted of the offence in 2000. Numbers show a sharp rise after 2001, when the 9/11 terrorist attacks propelled Canada's military into a more dangerous, combative role abroad. 

But the Department of National Defence insists the increase is not related. 

Spokesman Lieut. Desmond James said brass are not concerned with the rise in AWL convictions because the numbers correlate to a general increase in new recruits, and the "vast majority" are for those cutting out early or reporting late for duty, charges considered relatively minor. 

But Steve Staples of the Polaris Institute, a left-leaning Ottawa lobby group, called the numbers "astounding. 

"The fact that it's increasing dramatically along the lines of the escalation of our involvement in Afghanistan makes sense in terms of the evolving role there -- where we've moved away from traditional peacekeeping operations to real combat." KEYWORDS=CANADA

-----------------------

Hmm. I'm going to make a call here and say that I suspect most of these charges are originating out of PAT platoons, where idle hands make devil's work. Nothing to do with Afghanistan at all. The CDA should slam Mr. Staples over his logical fallacies instead of playing kid-gloves with him like they did over his financial "figures"...


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Jul 2006)

> Slow news day.  AWOL could be a guy five minutes late for work, or a guy somewhere else on base and a supervisor being an arse and charging him for not being where "he" felt he should be.



Couldn't agree more George.  Few weeks ago we had a conversation at work about a great soldier who in 4 years was never late once.  One morning he was caught up and arrived 14 minutes late for work and he was charged for it.

Unlike the civilian world, running 5 minutes late in the army can have some serious consiquences.

That article seems very biased to me.



> But Steve Staples of the Polaris Institute called the numbers "astounding" and suggested they reflect a growing disillusionment among some Canadian troops.



That OR traffic is bad. You try going ANYWHERE in a hurry at CFB petawawa around 8 am or 4 pm.


----------



## Springroll (13 Jul 2006)

Well, when you consider how many members are in the CF currently, 708 is peanuts, especially over a time frame of almost 5 years.

The media are grasping at anything they can now, and it isn't very becoming of them. Makes them look rather desperate, IMO.


----------



## S McKee (13 Jul 2006)

This Staples guy is really grasping at straws.. talk about reading more into this than necessary. What's the old saying? There are lies, damn lies and statistics. Most of our AWOL customers at the Digger are here because, as NorthStar stated "Idle hands are the devils workshop." They're not dodging the war, they're out getting drunk, don't have an alarm clock (that was an actual excuse from one our past inmates why he was consistently late for work by the way) and just being stupid, you know typical dumbass stuff we used to do when we were Privates. Next


----------



## Haggis (13 Jul 2006)

How many employees of Sun Media were late for work during the same period?

"I think this shows a general disillusionment with the role of the media in today's society" said an Army.ca member, codenamed "Haggis".


----------



## GAP (13 Jul 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> How many employees of Sun Media were late for work during the same period?
> 
> "I think this shows a general disiilusionment with the role of the media in today's society" said an Army.ca member, codenamed "Haggis".



You realize that you have just broken OPSEC, don't you?


----------



## Haggis (13 Jul 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> You realize that you have just broken OPSEC, don't you?



Again!?!?  Darn.  I guess it's time for me to go on leave.


----------



## GAP (13 Jul 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Again!?!?  Darn.  I guess it's time for me to go on leave.



Again??


----------



## HollywoodHitman (13 Jul 2006)

I think I need to take a break from the media for awhile. I've emailed my family and friends back home in Canada and asked them to cancel their subscriptions to any newspapers. 

Still disgusted,

HH


----------



## BernDawg (13 Jul 2006)

Absolutely amazing!  I have only ever seen 2 people go "over the fence" in 21 yrs of service.  However I have seen seen 100's of AWOL charges during that time and yes the vast majority of them were for being 5-30 mins late.  I was actually charged once for being 2 min late (back in the day).  It astounds me what some people will do for their 15 mins of fame.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (13 Jul 2006)

there is the unwritten rule which i still try to live by in my own life, not 5 minutes early  your late?
hate to say this but can the study  be broken to 
course awol?
op taskings awol ?
and just plain everyday awol?

willing to bet the charges would be more on the course side of the life then the everyday  late charges then many on the operational tasking awol. 
lots of studies can be made to read what  the person writing the study wants it to show.

maybe some Sgt Majors and RSMs have had it with some timings not being meant and decided that  it was time to use the book and teach some lessons.  Not like too many soldiers ran away from the army.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Jul 2006)

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act - http://www.cb-cda.gc.ca/info/act-e.html#rid-33409
> 
> http://www.edmontonsun.com/News/Canada/2006/07/13/pf-1682327.html
> 
> ...



This is the last line of the Edmonton publication, and the one that I personally find the most offensive.


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Jul 2006)

> there is the unwritten rule which i still try to live by in my own life, not 5 minutes early  your late?



I get a kick out of the guys who get dinged for not being 5 minutes early to their 10 minute early timing.


----------



## paracowboy (13 Jul 2006)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> I get a kick out of the guys who get dinged for not being 5 minutes early to their 10 minute early timing.


no lie: extras for being late for a timing. Which was (inhale) - 10 minutes prior to the Sect Comd's timing, which was 10 minutes prior to the WO's timing, which was 10 minutes prior to the CSM's timing, which was 10 minutes prior to the RSM's timing, which was 10 minutes prior to parade. 

G'head, add 'em up!


----------



## SigOpDraco (13 Jul 2006)

Just a stab in the dark....
15 minutes...

Hehe.

Quite simply, I cannot watch the news or read the papers now without thinking about the articles involving Cpl. Boneca and now reading this article about the AWOL cases only confirms my beleifs that the media is only out to exasperate and mislead readers and viewers. There seems to be no point anymore, as to all news relating to the CF and to Afghanistan is always going to be bogged down by simple political backstabbing. The lack of research, the lack of heart, and the lack of intellegence in many newspapers over the past week have proven this. The media cannot seem to understand the role and the meaning behind the CF, and will find every means possible to break it down. Unfortunatly, they believe they can take every shot as us because the CF in Afghanistan not wearin the special blue booties and helmets and none of them are in Darfur. 

What disgusts me more with the news is that they are rarely taking the position to correct their mistakes, or even apologize. If they do so, it's in the back or out of the view. They present nothing but bad information and bad reportings. To be honest I have seen, written, and experienced better reporting and more intellegence in my first two years of high school english classes. At least most students I knew back then had the idea and an open mind. 

That last line in the article confirms this. They don't say "may have felt misled", or "maybe questioned his role", but finish with ""These numbers set a context for the comments we heard recently from Cpl. (Anthony) Boneca, that he felt misled.". What? You were contacted from beyond the grave?

 This means that the media does not care. They do not care about accuracy or about information. They left no room for a second guess or put in any words from the Father of his family. In fact, I find the presense of that quote in this article to be fact that the media only wants to manipulate what information they were given; and mislead viewers and readers.

There is a strong difference between BAD news and BAD reporting. BAD news is accepted, as it is FACT. BAD reporting is unacceptable, as it only misleads and misinterprets information.

I am not yet in the CF yet. My name and my profile only outlines what I hope to be in the future. I will leave this August for my start and hopefully my outlined profile and my motivation from family will keep me going. However, so far it seems to me that I will be working for a (sometimes) grateful nation(yes, hippies I'm looking at you), but an ungrateful media. There have been articles and pieces in the past that were well written, well informed, and well done even if it were bad news. But now it seems they (the media) are grabbing for every negative piece of the pie they can. "Mmmm, this part is a bit flaky and lacks a little colour. Maybe we shoud spice it up a bit with some whip cream."

I don't like writing long speeches like this. Maybe from now on any opinion I have should only made in short satire prose. At least it made me happy writing it.

I just hope I'm never placed in the same boat, truck, car, or room as a reporter or journalist. A hard fart and a loud belch might be considered a violent action. Scratching might be a moral loss among members of the CF. Shifting in my seat might be a sign of laziness.


----------



## Haggis (13 Jul 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> no lie: extras for being late for a timing. Which was (inhale) - 10 minutes prior to the Sect Comd's timing, which was 10 minutes prior to the WO's timing, which was 10 minutes prior to the CSM's timing, which was 10 minutes prior to the RSM's timing, which was 10 minutes prior to parade.
> 
> G'head, add 'em up!



That's how "Ensure Forced Rest (if time permits)" always falls off the bottom of Battle Procedure. :

I find that here, at NDHQ, timings are sometimes missed.  Mostly because of the difficulty in moving between buildings dispersed all over the NCR for meetings/appointments.  People are always straggling in, but it's a fact of life here as the CF has better things to spend money on right now than one big Pentagon North (Octagon??  ;D) like, say, ammo.

Now if I were a guy who wanted to REALLY clamp down on people (and, by extension, give myself even more work) I could lay a new AWOL charge each week, skewing the stats even more, when all that is really required is an understanding of the working environment in any major metropolitan area (which affects private enterprise as much as it does the CF).  But, if the Polaris Group wants a new bone to chew.....


----------



## couchcommander (13 Jul 2006)

Ah, Mr. Staples strikes again. shameful. 

There are plenty of things to properly criticize about the armed forces, their operations, or their political masters... digging up random statistics and making far flung conclusions based on an already discredited and horribly tasteless subject is not one of them.

Stories ARE out there, you just have to find them, not expect them to drop into your lap.


----------



## Fusaki (13 Jul 2006)

> EXPERTS AGREE: TERRORISTS INFILTRATING THE CF
> 
> Petawawa -- The number of Canadian soldiers who have been charged for not shaving has doubled in the last six years, Crackerbox Media has learned.
> 
> ...



 :


----------



## Brad Sallows (13 Jul 2006)

Another data point without an explanation.  AWOL charges are up.  But why?  Maybe a cultural "manana" attitude has taken root among the recruit's generation.  But fcuk it; research is too much work.  Let's just make up a curve to fit the data point.


----------



## HDE (13 Jul 2006)

I'm always intrigued how Mr. Staples has become the go-to-guy whenever the media need a complex issue dumbed down for public consumption.  Sort of lazy analysis for a lazy media  :tsktsk:


----------



## Franko (13 Jul 2006)

Oh God.....make it stop....     :

AWOL....as it was already gone over before, could be anything from 5 minutes late ( and usually hung over ) or tied up in traffic.

Usually the charge is a last resort to get a member sorted out.

It's very rare to actually have someone AWOL. 

I've only seen it once, personally, in my 18 years of service....and the member was mentally unstable at the time, and I'll leave it at that.

The Sun is grasping at straws as is Mr Staples who, IMHO, has his own agenda and can't be relied upon for any factual analysis.

I wonder if they have any idea the actual scope of their ill-informed opinions have on today's society.....

Oh who really cares? Just as long as it sells papers. Freakin' vultures    :

Regards


----------



## couchcommander (13 Jul 2006)

Staples is the spokesman I believe - I don't think he actually does any analysing of his own re: military, just spouts the stuff.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (13 Jul 2006)

> I get a kick out of the guys who get dinged for not being 5 minutes early to their 10 minute early timing.



Not to stray too off topic but we had an instructor on course a few years ago who used to give us push ups whether or not we were early, on time or late.

If we were early, he would say "If you go into battle early, you go while the artilery is still falling and you die"

If we were on time he would say "You are supposed to be 5 minutes early for all your timings"

And if we were late...well, I should hope I don't have to tell you what he would say then...besides, I think it would break the profanity filter  ;D

Ahh...good times.


----------



## bguerett (14 Jul 2006)

Me and a bud  served 14 days detention in 1971 for being 2 hours late after driving from Kingston to Thunder Bay and back over the Good Friday-Easter Monday weekend. Got caught in a snow storm from Sault Ste Marie to Belleville, closed the 400 and 401, called the Duty Officer and let them know we were coming down the back roads. 

The PL WO marched us right into the exchange Brit OC who stated..."How do you plead, and it had better be guilty!"

Right off the guard house! Oh, those were the days!! :'(


----------



## boots (16 Jul 2006)

This goes a little off topic, but I did a google search for the Polaris Institute, and this amusing page turned up: http://www.bottledwater.org/public/2005_Releases/IBWA_Challenges_Polaris_Institute_Statements.html

It looks like we're not the only ones they go after... :rofl:


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Jul 2006)

Whats the Polaris Institute?


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jul 2006)

Google - Your Friend!

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rls=DVXA,DVXA:2005-37,DVXA:en&q=Polaris+Institute


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Jul 2006)

People are always talking about my apparent friend google when I ask a question, I should meet this guy he seems to know all the answers to my questions!  Thanks


----------



## Retired AF Guy (16 Jul 2006)

They had Staples on from the Polaris institute talking about this on AM 640 talk radio on Friday morning. He went off spouting off how about they are an independent think-tank and that _ unlike some other defence analyst_ they don't take any money from DND. Of course no names, no pack drill. One other thing that I found really offensive was that he said that DND had sent a PAO had been sent around to Cpl Boneca's so that they could come up with a statement that supported the military line, in other words that Cpl Boneca’s father was lying. Unfortunately, they didn't have any call-ins so that people could ask some questions.  :rage:

Now here is my take on the original post. What's happening here is once again we have a reporter who knows nothing about the military and gets his facts mixed-up. The problem here is that he is confusing two different things - desertion and AWOL. Here are the relevant sections dealing with the two from the National Defence Act:

* Desertion

Offence

88. (1) Every person who deserts or attempts to desert is guilty of an offence and on conviction, if the person committed the offence on active service or under orders for active service, is liable to imprisonment for life or to less punishment and, in any other case, is liable to imprisonment for a term not exceeding five years or to less punishment.

Definition

(2) A person deserts who

(a) being on or having been warned for active service, duty during an emergency or other important service, is absent without authority with the intention of avoiding that service;
(b) having been warned that his vessel is under sailing orders, is absent without authority with the intention of missing that vessel;
(c) absents himself without authority from his place of duty with the intention of remaining absent from his place of duty;
(d) is absent without authority from his place of duty and at any time during such absence forms the intention of remaining absent from his place of duty; or
(e) while absent with authority from his place of duty, with the intention of remaining absent from his place of duty, does any act or omits to do anything the natural and probable consequence of which act or omission is to preclude the person from being at his place of duty at the time required.

Presumption of desertion

(3) A person who has been absent without authority for a continuous period of six months or more shall, unless the contrary is proved, be presumed to have had the intention of remaining absent from his place of duty.

R.S., c. N-4, s. 78.

Absence without Leave

Offence

90. (1) Every person who absents himself without leave is guilty of an offence and on conviction is liable to imprisonment for less than two years or to less punishment.

Definition

(2) A person absents himself without leave who

(a) without authority leaves his place of duty;
(b) without authority is absent from his place of duty; or
(c) having been authorized to be absent from his place of duty, fails to return to his place of duty at the expiration of the period for which the absence of that person was authorized.

R.S., c. N-4, s. 80.*

As you can see they are different sections under the NDA and that is how a person is charged. In a nutshell, desertion is when you deliberately absent yourself from your place of work with the intention of never coming back and/or to avoid service. AWOL as previous posters have remarked you could be charged AWOL for being 10 minutes late for a parade. Big difference. IN the 31 years I spent in the military I only personally know of only two cases of desertion and both took place during basic training in Wainwright. A third case, also during basic training, involved a cook who went missing. Unfortunately, his body was found about eight months later during WAINCON when a helo flew over a slough and the FE spotted something in the water and it turned up to be the cook's body. The speculation was that he had been into town and on the way back had taken a shortcut across a frozen slough and fell through.


----------



## North Star (16 Jul 2006)

Yeah, but Mr. Staples won't let a little thing like the truth get in the way of spreading his message. Ironically, the Frasier Institute seems to be more "impartial" than the Polaris Institute, but has to deal with the "right-wing" label.


----------



## Edward Campbell (16 Jul 2006)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> They had Staples on from the Polaris institute talking about this on AM 640 talk radio on Friday morning. He went off spouting off how about they are an independent think-tank and that _ unlike some other defence analyst_ they don't take any money from DND. Of course no names, no pack drill.



Sadly, Staples is right.  DND funds and otherwise supports its own _lobby_ group: The Conference of Defence Associations - http://www.cda-cdai.ca/ .  Many of us (knowingly or otherwise) support CDA, too.  I know I do through my membership in my Regimental Association which, through the Canadian Infantry Association, supports CDA.  Like it or not the 'experts' from CDA do _take money from DND_ so their conclusions are open to debate, to say the least.



			
				Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> One other thing that I found really offensive was that he said that DND had sent a PAO had been sent around to Cpl Boneca's so that they could come up with a statement that supported the military line, in other words that Cpl Boneca’s father was lying.



If Cpl Boneca's father contacted DND to say something like "Hey, I want to set the record straight" then it is logical that DND would, indeed, have sent a PAFFO (or whatever they're called) to, at least, pick up the statement.  It was reported (I'm half way 'round the world - on the dark side - so I cannot follow everything as well as I might wish) that Mr. Boneca's statement was released on DN letterhead.  f that's true then it indicates some level of DND involvement.

I'm no fan of _Polaris_ but slagging Staples for telling the truth is counter-productive, I think.

----------

Edit: I'm not sure DND provides direct financial support any more.  When I was still serving the VCDS of the day was trying to remove DND financial and direct staff support in order to save a bit of money and remove the _paid lobbist_ stigma from CDA.  DND still provides plenty of other support, including extensive (public funded) 'support' by senior staff at CDA events.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Jul 2006)

Hmmmmm, go figure :


> Brian Lemon said...
> Great work, BBS
> The Polaris Institute is associated with the Canadian Communist Party, Marxist Leninist, so are hardly an unbiased observer.
> They desire to destroy the entire Western Economic and cultural system.
> ...



Taken from:
http://soapbox22.blogspot.com/2006/05/spin-cycle-polaris-and-cp-news.html


----------



## SeaKingTacco (16 Jul 2006)

Steven Staples was a guest on CTV's Question period today, along wth Lew Mackenzie and David Bercuson.  It was really fun watching Staples spout off, particularly on the Boneca file, and get his clock cleaned by both of the other two gentleman.

Staples other major contention was that our original commitment to Afghanistan in 2001 was peacekeeping- unlike today  which is pure "American-worshiping toadying-making-the-world-safe-for-Haliburton-to-build-oil-pipelines-everywhere" (I'm paraphrasing) :

When Gen Mackenzie corrected him, Staples cut him off and told him he was wrong.  Craig Oliver did not allow a response, but I thought Lew was going to cut him a new one right on national TV.

The Polaris Institue may be independent, but they are in no way impartial.  Or in possession of a firm grasp of reality.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jul 2006)

Re:  Boneca's father's statement - I wasn't in on the discussion, but speaking to people who were, it appears to be the dad wanting to set the record straight, and DND (specifically Land Forces Western Area) PAffO (who was with the mom/dad from the start, soaking up the emtional turmoil of a mom and dad losing their only child) facilitated/distributed.  Father's first language isn't English, so that may have played a role in his not getting in front of a camera/microphone.  I'm guessing if there was going to be anything the CF couldn't support, they wouldn't have put it on LFWA letterhead:
http://www.army.dnd.ca/LFWA_HQ/Documents/2006/MA/MA-Boneca_Statement_Jul06.pdf

Sad I missed CTV QP - if I can hunt up a transcript, will share.


----------



## Edward Campbell (17 Jul 2006)

I found this on this (Halifax Peace Coalition) web site at: http://www.hfxpeace.chebucto.org/content/view/111/2/



> Steven Staples is the Director of Security Programs for the Polaris Institute, a public interest research organization based in Ottawa. The
> Polaris Institute is widely credited as playing a key role in preventing the Canadian government from joining the U.S. missile defence program in 2005.  Steven is a frequent contributor to journals, magazines, and conferences, and is often called upon to comment on defence and public policy-related issues by the national and international news media including the Globe and Mail, the National Post, Time, CTV National News and CBC Television's The National and the BBC. He is regularly invited to appear before federalvcgovernment committees and departments to speak about defence and foreign policy issues, including the Standing Committee on National Defence and Veterans Affairs, and the Standing Committee on Foreign Affairs and International Trade, and the Standing Committee on Finance. His years of work with popular organizations, including the Council of Canadians, has made him well-known amongst civil society organizations, and he speaks regularly to audiences in Canada and the United States, and around the world. Born in the Maritimes and a long-time resident of Vancouver, Steven
> now lives in Ottawa with his wife and two children. He holds a Bachelors of Education (Hon. History) from the University of New Brunswick.



A few years back Staples was with Maude Barlow and the _Council of Canadians_ (source: http://sandelman.ca/lists/html/opirg-events/2001/msg00434.html ) and he spent some time before that, or maybe concurrently, as Chair of the _International Network on Disarmament and Globalization_ (source: http://www.ratical.org/co-globalize/WTOandGWSfp.html#SS ).  The latter organization seems to have folded its tents.

Staples has his many of his own “boots on the ground” – see, for example: http://www.ceasefire.ca/site/c.afLJJWOuHkE/b.1533619/k.2BC7/April_21_2006.htm which appears to be an offshoot or subset of _Polaris_.

My disdain for Education degrees approaches that which I have for those ‘awarded’ for Journalism so, on the basis of not saying anything if you cannot say anything nice I will refrain from further comment.

Steve Staples appears to be a professional left wing _activist_ (another name for busybody) with no special qualifications (based on either education or practical experience) in strategic studies or defence policy – but one can learn a lot by reading and listening.


----------



## couchcommander (17 Jul 2006)

That report to the standing committee on defence was.... well in the best of terms sleazy, and while not blatantly expounding any fallacies he is twisting the situation to suit his own needs. It is amazing, really. I was under the impression he was just a spokesman spouting other people's garbage, but to find he actually believes some of this stuff. The urge to beat the man is incredible. 

*edit* Ah I think I've found a few things.. a post may follow - belated unfortunately.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (17 Jul 2006)

Edward Campbell said:
			
		

> Sadly, Staples is right.  DND funds and otherwise supports its own _lobby_ group: The Conference of Defence Associations.



You're right, CDA does receive grants from DND. Its all in CFAO 210-42 which deals with grants to military associations. I couldn't find anything about whether CDA still receives funding however. When Staples made the statement on the talk radio he didn't name anyone or organizations that received any DND funding; in effect tarring _ all defence analysts_ as having received funding from DND. AS for Cpl Boneca's father, yes, there was a PAFFO at the Boneca home. However, the way I understood it, Staples implied that DND had sent the PAFFO around to make sure that the Boneca family only made a statement supporting the military line.


----------



## dapaterson (17 Jul 2006)

Virtually all defence analysts in Canada receive direct or indirect government funding.  To the best of my knowledge all universities with Defence studies programs receive federal subsidies.  (See http://www.forces.gc.ca/admpol/eng/academic/sdf_e.htm for more information)

David Bercusson, Jack Granatstein et al receive indirect subsidies for the programs at their schools, plus occasional direct contracts from DND for specific studies they conduct.  I may not agree with the Polaris Institute, but I respect that they are not greasing their wheels with government's money.


----------



## Brad Sallows (17 Jul 2006)

>I may not agree with the Polaris Institute, but I respect that they are not greasing their wheels with government's money.

Certainly not DND's, and certainly not directly from any arm of government according to their own information on-line.  You'd have to trace the sources of contracts and grants from charitable agencies to find out whether any government money was flowing through or not.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jul 2006)

I wonder if you would prefer that they got money from anyone but the Government of Canada; say the Government of Russia, perhaps?


----------



## GK .Dundas (17 Jul 2006)

I would not be at all surprised if the Govt. was funding Polaris it would not be the first time it suppported looby groups that are opposed to the Govt.. I seem to recall at one point they were even supporting a law suit against themselves........ go figure?


----------



## North Star (17 Jul 2006)

Wait...so this guy has only a B.Ed only? Whoa. 

Does Mr. Staples have any NGO experience at least, like with MSF? Any research experience in defence other than within his "institute"? His poorly written backgrounder doesn't touch on any publications, etc. 

Has anyone written to the press about this? Maybe it's time with hit him with an plain old-fashioned truthful info-op.


----------



## couchcommander (17 Jul 2006)

lol, we're trying. 

I HAD written a piece about an address he made to parliament and other comments addressed to the media, but SOMEONE decided it wasn't good enough for the front pages and moved it...    

It can now be found http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/47452/post-413117.html#msg413117  here. 

Basically I don't think one needs to look at his credentials to figure out he knows next to nothing about defence.



[Edit:  better link - direct to correct post.]


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jul 2006)

And now, from another part of the media herd, this time with a bit of context    shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act - http://www.cb-cda.gc.ca/info/act-e.html#rid-3340

Diggers go AWOL 2500 times
Michael McKinnon, FOI editor, The Australian, 22 Jul 06
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,19870406-31477,00.html

DEFENCE personnel have gone AWOL more than 2500 times in the past three years, with some soldiers failing to turn up for flights to East Timor and sailors missing as warships prepare to leave port.

Australian Defence Force documents reveal thousands of disciplinary breaches across the services. At least three personnel were jailed for being absent without leave and some disappeared for days at a time while on overseas deployment. 

One soldier from Brisbane's Enoggera Barracks went missing for 67 days in late 2003, *while a sailor late to his ship in Sydney was still found AWOL even though he was only two minutes late in boarding. * 

Among the worst cases, a Sydney-based ADF member who went missing for 13 days in February last year was eventually arrested by MPs and NSW police and held in custody as a flight risk because he was absent when already confined to base. A Canberra-based sailor went AWOL from his ship for 42 days over the 2004 Christmas-New Year period, while *a sailor from Western Australia went AWOL for 32 days and 40 minutes. * 

The documents, obtained by The Weekend Australian under Freedom of Information laws, also reveal ADF personnel have failed to turn up for guard duty or attend training courses, with *personnel as high as the rank of captain being charged with AWOL offences. * 

The documents show that while the vast majority of offences were committed by privates and seamen (1328), there were about 80 offences during the period by junior officers such as lieutenants and captains. Punishments for AWOL offences include severe reprimands, detention, extra duties, restriction of privileges or leave and fines. 

Under the Defence Force Discipline Act, any ADF member absent without leave is guilty of an offence with a maximum punishment of 12 months' prison. 

However, *innocence can be established if an individual can prove it was due to circumstances beyond their control. 

The documents also reveal numerous reports where alcohol consumption was cited as a factor behind the tardiness. * There were also three cases of soldiers missing flights for return to service in East Timor. 

The ADF documents reveal that from January 2003 to May this year there were a total of 2516 AWOL convictions for offenders among the 51,813 serving personnel in the army, navy and air force. The vast majority of AWOLs occurred on Australian soil, with 140 overseas offences compared with 2222 in Australia during the same period. 

The ADF documents show that *of the 2362 proven offences, 840 involved personnel late by minutes, 1283 personnel late by hours and 298 offences where personnel were missing for days.* The documents also reveal that 60 of the overseas offences involved personnel late by minutes, 77 offences involved personnel late by hours and two cases in which ADF members were absent without leave for days when working overseas. 

ADF spokesman Brigadier Gus Gilmore said yesterday that the AWOL levels were "clearly a cause for concern". 

"Any level of AWOLs would have a negative impact on efficiency," he said. "For that reason, even relatively small periods of absence can lead to disciplinary action."


----------



## pbi (23 Jul 2006)

The Polaris Institute. Ha. Staples. Ha. 

Says it all, really, doesn't it? Wish I could have seen Staples on TV trying to BS about 3PPCLI's mission to Afgh. These people (and the lazy toads in the media who quote them...) never cease to amaze me.

Cheers


----------

